# Trying To Bond (need input folks)



## Sway (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had my argentine b/w tegu for almost 2 months now. I get her out of her enclosure at least 4 to 5 times a day. Sometimes I keep her out for 10 to 30 minutes or an hour. Before I put her in the larger enclosure she seemed to be bonding really well with me. There were times that she would climb all over me. She would climb in my pocket and let me carry her around, and lay between my legs and go to sleep when I was sitting on my coach watching tv. Now when I get her out she appears to get really shy and becomes very jumpy. There are even days when she'll thrash around in my hands trying to get down. When she does this, I let her climb hand over hand until she calms down in my hands then I'll put her down. Sometimes when I go to let her out, she'll climb out of her enclosure up my arm and sits on my shoulder. She's acts like she's got a split personality. Can someone please give me some tips on what I'm doing wrong with her.


----------



## Sway (Jun 24, 2014)

Getting better each day...


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad! She is beautiful btw


----------



## Sway (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2014)

She could've just been adjusting to her new enclosure. It's good that you're still working with her and being patient with her. As you said, progress every day is what you should be looking for. Sounds like you know what you're doing and you've made good progress already. Keep up the good work and keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd recommend the bathtub technique. Worked great for me with my guy.


----------



## Sway (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks @Josh


----------



## Sway (Jun 25, 2014)

@Midwestmonster I have tried the bathtub, but she freaks out when she's in there. I'm not sure why because she loves being in her water pan. Also, I have her enclosure upstairs and when I start walking while I'm holding her and she realizes that we're moving...she really freaks out. Perhaps I'll try to put her in a plastic bin just so I can move her from point A to point B and get her back into the tub.


----------

